
Juul hit with first wrongful death lawsuit - ianmobbs
https://www.buzzfeednews.com/article/claudiakoerner/juul-vaping-death-wrongful-death-lawsuit-nicotine
======
bifrost
> Now, his family is convinced the culprit is the Juul that was never far from
> his side since he was 15 years old.

15?!?!? His parents are insane for knowingly letting him smoke/vape, they
should be charged with neglect! Its illegal for people under the age of 18 to
purchase tobacco/nicotine products...

~~~
sarcasmatwork
I would agree with this other user. Kid was 15!!! Hello parents, you're to
blame for this. Take some accountability.

 _sigh_ This is on buzzfeednews.com... It's either made up, not backed up by
facts, or just a hit piece to get ratings.

~~~
bifrost
I dug into it, it appears to be true...

